# D League news 10/30



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros Begin Sale of Individual Game Tickets*

AUSTIN, Texas, October 27, 2006 - The Austin Toros will begin the sale of individual game tickets on Saturday, October 28 at 10 a.m. The sale will give fans the opportunity to purchase single game tickets for the Toros 2006-07 season.

A limited amount of seats are still available for the 24-home game schedule including the Toros Home Opening Night, which tips off on Saturday, Nov. 25 at 7 p.m. against the Fort Worth Flyers. The Toros regular season begins Friday, Nov. 24 against the Albuquerque Thunderbirds in New Mexico.

Beginning Saturday, Toros tickets are available at local RunTex locations, Waterloo Records, The Rock Box (The Edge), and Sundance Records in San Marcos. Tickets can also be purchased by calling 866-443-8849 or online at austintoros.com or gettix.net.

In addition to non-stop entertainment on the court, the Toros have an exciting array of promotional events scheduled. On Opening Night (Nov. 25) the first 1000 kids will receive a free Toros jersey in addition to an exciting High School pregame featuring the Bowie and Round Rock boy's varsity teams.

Basketball fans and their families can also look forward to future promotions and giveaways such as the Holiday Toy Drive/Rally Towels (Dec. 2), Santa's Holiday Party (Dec. 23), Dad and Daughters Night (Dec. 26), 80's Night/Kids Headband Giveaway (Jan. 19), School House Jam Day Game (Jan. 24) and Scout Night/Kid's Patch Giveaway (Feb. 3). The schedule will also feature Faith and Family nights and special games spotlighting our NBA affiliate teams.

Individual ticket prices start as low as $9 per seat. Season, group and premium seating tickets are still available by calling the Toros ticket office at (512) 236-8333 and start as low as $216. Flex-book (10-game vouchers) packages are also available now and offer numerous personal, group and corporate entertainment options. Please note Toros individual game tickets will only be sold at the Austin Convention Center on game days/nights subject to availability.

For more information contact (512) 236-8333 or log on to austintoros.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Buckman suspended from Greek basketball*










Brad Buckman, the former Longhorn basketball forward who had planned to play professionally in Greece this season, has received a two-year suspension after testing positive for Adderall, an amphetamine in medication he takes for attention deficit disorder.

Keith Glass, Buckman's New Jersey-based agent, said he does not know yet if the suspension prevents Buckman from playing elsewhere in Europe. Buckman, who is due back in the United States today, had signed a one-year contract for more than $100,000 with Olimpia Larissa in the top Greek league. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Hodge will be set free next summer*

As if it weren't tough enough already, Julius Hodge's road to having a stable NBA career got more difficult Sunday.

The Nuggets exercised the fourth-year contract option of guard J.R. Smith and the third- year contract option of forward Linas Kleiza. However, the Nuggets did not take Hodge's third- year contract option. So the 20th overall pick in the 2005 draft will be a restricted free agent next summer. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tulsa 66ers Celebrate One Year*

TULSA, Okla., October 28, 2006 - The Tulsa 66ers will host a birthday bash to celebrate their one-year anniversary in Tulsa at the Expo Square Pavilion, on the Tulsa State Fairgrounds, on Saturday, October 28 from 1-4 p.m. The event is FREE and open to the public.

The 66ers Birthday Bash gives basketball fans the opportunity to view the arena from every seat location as well as pick their seat for the upcoming season. The bash features a free youth basketball and dance clinic, a Halloween costume contest, candy giveaways, and prizes. Grand prizes include a chance to win a trip to the 2007 NBA All-Star game in Las Vegas, cash from Bank of Oklahoma, and a new car, courtesy of Primeaux Kia.

Youth are invited to join the Lady 6ers dance team for a free dance clinic beginning at 1 p.m. and a basketball clinic, with special instruction by Tulsa 66ers assistant coach Roy Rogers and NBA standout, Lee Mayberry, set to begin at 3 p.m. Interested participants for the dance or basketball clinics should RSVP by Oct. 27 at (918) 585-8444.

Parents are encouraged to bring their children and get their picture taken with Routie the Roadrunner and participate in cool activities including a coloring contest and meet some of the NBA's future stars. Plus, everyone in attendance will receive free pizza, cupcakes, and ice cream, while supplies last. All children and adults are encouraged to show up in their Halloween costumes for a chance to win some fantastic prizes.

The Tulsa 66ers tip off their sophomore season with back-to-back home games against the Arkansas RimRockers Friday and Saturday, Nov. 24-25. Both games begin at 7 p.m. Nineteen of the 66ers' 24 home games will be held on Friday or Saturday nights, allowing Tulsa families the opportunity to see professional basketball when it best fits their schedules. For ticket information, log on to tulsa66ers.com or call the ticket office at (918) 585-8444.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Single game tickets now on sale*

Sioux Falls, S.D. (October 30, 2006) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce announced today that single game tickets are now on sale for their inaugural season in the NBA Development League. Tickets are available at all Ticketmaster locations, including the Arena Box Office and Lewis Drug. For season, mini-plan, and/or group tickets contact the Skyforce office at (605) 332-0605.

The Skyforce also announced that they have added a second row of courtside seats at the north end of the Sioux Falls Arena and a limited number are available to be purchased as season tickets. If anyone is interested in purchasing McNally's Alley season tickets please call the Skyforce office at (605) 332-0605.

"We are excited about the additional courtside seats this season and the opportunity for more fans to see the action up close and personal," said Skyforce owner Mike Heineman. "Several NBA teams have added another row of courtside seats so we decided to give it a try in Sioux Falls."

The Sioux Falls Skyforce season opener is on Friday, November 24 against the Dakota Wizards at the Sioux Falls Arena. For information on season and single game tickets please call a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.


----------

